# Galactic Empire: Serving the New Order(Full)



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

The Death Star was destroyed by the Rebels just months earlier at the former Rebel Base on Yavin. You are the one of the Empire's finest. Part of the Elite Krayt Dragons, your group is a special unit with one task: Finding and eliminating any Rebel cell. Your unit is small, and diverse. It is attached to a small Imperial Task Force, the 5th Fleet. The flagship of this fleet is the Dominator, a new Imperial-II Star Destroyer. The 5th Fleet operates within the large area of space along the Perlemian Trade Route and the Hydian Way, both hot spots for recent Rebel activity.

This will be a game set during the Rebellion Era(if you haven't figured that out by now, SHOO! ). I'll run this game for a max of 5 players. Requirements for this game are:

-Must be able to post at least once a day(ignoring weekends)
-Must have at least the Core Rulebook(Non-Revised is okay, as I can help to update your character, and other info)
-Must NOT look at Spoiler tags directed at other PCs. Gots to trust you on t his one 
-Must NOT look in the Rebel Alliance game. Another one I have to trust you on. If you do that, it'll just ruin your fun, trust me.
-Must...um...want to play? 

There are five open slots for this game at this point. Player List so far:

-The Other Librarian(Human Force Adept/Noble[Intelligence])
-DralonXitz
-yangnome
-Lobo Lurker
-Veritas

Character Creation:
Some of this is going to be a little bit different, so try to stick with me.
-Characters may start at either level 1, 2, or 3. Level 1 Characters will be built with a 32 Point Buy, level 2 with a 28 Point Buy, and level 3 with a 25 Point Buy.
-Vitality will be ROLLED by me
-We will be using the Faction Sympathy rules from the Heroe's Guide(if you don't have it, don't worry. I'll explain it for you) This means that you will start as a member of the Galactic Empire.
-Beyond the Core book, you may use material from: Ultimate Alien Anthology, Starships of the Galaxy, Hero's Guide, Coruscant and the Core Worlds, Geonosis and the Outer Rim Worlds, Arms and Equipment Guide, and the Dark Side Sourcebook(this must be cleared with me above any of the other books). Really, anything from the d20 books is going to be allowed, but you MUST clear anything non-Core with me first. Just in case.
-No Sith. Force Sensitive is alright, but there won't be the opportunity for Sith in this game, as Darth Vader and the Emperor fill this roll. However, there are other forms of Dark Siders within the Empire(info on those are in the Dark Side Sourcebook)
-All PCs will be Human unless you otherwise noted in their Division.
-Everyone will be given a rank(based upon Division, detailed below, and level/background), though it is up to all of you to decide which among the group is to be the 'leader'. Because your group draws from many different sections of the Empire, the leader does not have as much authority as with a more 'normal' unit.
-Division: This game will use a bit of a unique system(somewhat similar to d20 Modern's Occupations) that details your training(or lack there of) within the Alliance. You must choose one of these Divisions, and it will provide you with requisitioned equipment, a bonus to Sympathy, and possibly to a skill or other ability. The Divisions are pretty simple...

*Non-Human Imperial:*
Some members of the Empire support the New Orders anti-Alien ideals even though they themselves are not Human. These are usually the cruelest scum of the galaxy only out to make a name for themselves or earn some money. The Empire doesn't trust them, but will utilize their skills if it serves the New Order.
_Standard Equipment:_ Personal Belongings, blaster pistol
_Starting Sympathy:_ +1
_Other:_ +3 bonus to any one Class Skills, OR +2 bonus on Knowledge(New Order) and Intimidate checks

*Stormtrooper:*
You wear the white armor that distinguishes you as one of the many stormtroopers. Advancement is unlikely in this position, and though you are highly trained and could one day achieve a position as a stormtrooper officer, it is unlikely that you will ever wear the olive green Imperial Officer's uniform.
_Standard Equipment:_ Blaster rifle, frag grenade x4, Stormtrooper Armor, Utility Belt
_Starting Sympathy:_ +1
_Other:_ Stormtrooper Immunities(listed in RCR), +2 to Search and Spot checks OR Weapon Focus(blaster rifle)

*Imperial Army:*
A member of the elite ground troops of the Empire. While stormtroopers fill the niche of actual ground troops, members of the Army are vehicle pilots and outrank stormtroopers(as most everyone does) by a considerable amount.
Standard Equipment: Combat Jumpsuit, Blaster Rifle, concussion grenade x4, medpac
_Starting Sympathy:_ +2
_Other:_ +2 bonus on Pilot(vehicles only) and Computer Use(dealing with vehicle systems) checks, OR +2 bonus on Intimidate and Repair checks, OR Weapon Focus(vehicle weapons)

*Starfighter Command:*
You are a pilot in the Imperial starfighter command. Trained at the prestigious Imperial Academy, members of Starfighter Command are experts with in the cockpit of a TIE Fighter. However, they are also trained in other, newer ships, and many times are used as test pilots.
_Standard Equipment:_ Starfighter(TIE/ln OR TIE Interceptor), flight suit, blaster pistol
_Starting Sympathy:_ +2
_Other:_ +2 bonus on Pilot(starfighters only) and Computer Use(deal with starship systems) checks, OR Zero-G Combat Feat

*Imperial Intelligence:*
A member of the very dangerous and effective Intelligence arm of the Empire. They are ruthless, cunning, and usually far too good at their jobs. However, many Officers worry about members of Intelligence, as they are sometimes used for the Emperor to decide how to dispatch of a no longer useful Officer.
_Standard Equipment:_ Hold Out Blaster Pistol, Vibrodagger, Holorecorder
_Starting Sympathy:_ +3
_Other:_ +2 bonus on Intimidate and Gather Information checks, OR +2 bonus on Disguise and Forgery checks, OR gain one Contact(as Crime Lord PrC)

*Imperial Navy:*
A seperate Division from Starfighter Command, members of the Imperial Navy are the commanders and shipmen aboard the starships that patrol the galaxy. Many are from long lines of families with Naval experience dating back to the former Republic. They think of themselves as the best and brightest among the Empire, and it shows in their attitude towards others.
_Standard Equipment:_ Hold Out Blaster Pistol, Stun Grenade x2, 
_Starting Sympathy:_ +3
_Other:_ +2 bonus on Pilot(space transports and capital ships) and Computer Use(dealing with ship systems) check, OR +2 bonus on Knowledge(New Order) and Diplomacy checks, OR Favor +1(as Noble ability[stacks])

*ISB Agent:*
A member of the Imperial Security Bureau, they are a strong rival to Imperial Intelligence. Performing many of the same duties, but experts on the New Order and spreading of propganda. Many members of the ISB truly believe in what they spread, and have one of the strongest hatreds for the Rebellion within the Empire.
_Standard Equipment:_ Sporting Blaster Pistol, Holorecorder, datapad
_Starting Sympathy:_ +4
_Other:_ +2 bonus on Knowledge(New Order), AND +2 bonus on Gather Information and Disable Device checks, OR +2 bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Listen

http://www.nav-computer.com/images/galaxymap.jpg
That is a map of the Galaxy. Look to the right/center section of the map and you can see the two long trade routes(Hydian Way and Perlemian Trade Route) where the 5th Fleet Operates.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 28, 2004)

Sign me up for this!  Rebel scum have gotten away with far too much lately.  Pencil me in as a human Imperial Intelligence, 3rd level.   

(with a view to becoming an Imperial Inquisitor prc, if that sits ok with you)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

And we have One! Ack...almost forgot(yet again)

Please use this character form here(Save Target As)


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 29, 2004)

OK, Here's my first pass.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Joric Tyrcus
[B]Class:[/B] Force Adept 1, Noble 2
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0      [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]WP:[/B] 10
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]VP:[/B] 1d8+2d6
[B]Int:[/B] 15 +2      [B]Speed:[/B] 10m      [B]Current VP/WP:[/B] XX/XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Force Points:[/B] 3
[B]Cha:[/B] 13 +1      [B]ACP:[/B]0         [B]Reputation:[/B] +1

                   [B]Base  Class Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Defense:[/B]            10    +4    +0    +0    +0    +0    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 14             [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14
[B]Armor DR:[/B] -

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                     +1    +0          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                      +3    +0          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                     +5    +2 (+2)    +9

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Holdout Blaster             +1     3d4       20
Vibrodagger                 +1     2d4+0     20

[B]Languages:[/B]
[i]Speak:[/i]
Basic, Sith
[i]Read/Write:[/i]
Basic, Sith
[B]Faction Sympathies:[/B] Galactic Empire +3

[B]Abilities:[/B] Force Training (Sense), Bonus Class Skill (Intimidate), Favor +1, Inspire Confidence.

[B]Background:[/B] Imperial Intelligence; +2 to Intimidate and Gather Info.

[B]Feats:[/B] WPG (Primitive), WPG (Simple), WPG (Blaster Pistols), Track, Sharp Eyed, Iron Will.
[COLOR=Red][B]Force Feats:[/B] Force Sensitive, Sense. 
[/COLOR]
[/COLOR]
[B]Skill Points:[/B] 54       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise 		4 +2  		+6
Computer Use		4 +2 		+6
Gather Knowledge	0 +1 +2 	+3 
Intimidate 	 	4 +1 +2 	+7
Knowledge (Sith Lore)   4 +2         	+6     
Knowledge (History)	2 +2 		+4
Knowledge 		2 +2		+4
(Bureaucracy)
Listen			4 +2	     	+6
Sense Motive		4 +2 +2		+8
Spot			4 +2 +2   	+8
[COLOR=Red][B]Force Skills[/B]
Drain Knowledge	        4 +2	        +6
Far Seeing 		4 +2         	+6     
Fear			4 +2          	+6
See Force		4 +2         	+6
Telepathy 		4 +2          	+6
[/COLOR]

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Holorecorder            3,000cr   1kg

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 2.5kg      [B]Money:[/B] 2000cr

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               16.5   33    50         250

[B]Age:[/B] 36
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 165lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Gray
[B]Hair:[/B] Light Grey
[B]Skin:[/B] Caucasian

[B]Appearance:[/B]

Tyrcos has a rangy physique, and aquiline features which are more intense than handsome.  His hair is combed back,  and is now turning from blond to grey.  His dress is immaculate, and he maintains a cool patrician facade.

[B]Background:[/B]

Joric Tyrcus is the only son of a middle class family on Coruscant, and although you would not realize it now, was groomed by his parents to inherit the family used speeder business.  
From an early age, however, he was possessed by a sense of destiny above his station, which he felt he could best achieve through service to the Galactic Empire.  
He applied for a position in the Naval Academy, but his exceptional test scores flagged him for training in Imperial Intelligence.  
Moreover, his testing revealed a potentially troubling aspect to his character: an affinity for the development of force skills.  

Such talent must be carefully molded, and such was the case with Tyrcus.  
His training has forged him into a steely instrument of the Empire, and is already building a reputation as a devoted and relentless foe of the Rebellion.  
The rumormongers whisper that even the Emperor himself has taken notice of Tyrcus’ abilities, and that he is on the fast track to become one of the Imperial Inquisitors, should he survive the stringent tests put in front of him.

In public, Tyrcus has removed al trace of his middle-class origins, and now presents a patrician façade.  
He values order and efficiency over all else, and would rather be feared than loved.
```


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 29, 2004)

Count me in for sure. 3 Year Star Wars d20 Veteran here, GMed all those years, will be a great chance to play in an Imperial Campaign finally, I run them constantly.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 29, 2004)

Starting credits is a little lower than standard(mostly because of the worth of some of the assigned equipment). For 3rd level, you've got another 2000cr.

Couple quick things for Joric:
-Did you add in the -2 to Class Defense for multiclassing?
-If you could put your selected background(and the bonuses you've chosen from it) that'd be a big help 
-Please try to seperate Force Skills from Non-Force Skills(same with Force and Non-Force Feats)[sorry these two weren't on the form]
-Important Note: You are not actually proficient with either the blaster or the vibrodagger. Now, you don't HAVE to take the assigned equipment. If you don't want to alter Feats around, I can think about possible replacement equipment(though, considering your weapon proficiencies, it wouldn't be worth as much)
-And that's all I've got to say except for general formatting! Looks good! We will be using the revised versions of the PrCs and info from any non-Revised books. Upated PrCs, and other info can be found here: http://swrpgnetwork.com/files/faq/

And we're now at two!


----------



## yangnome (Oct 29, 2004)

Count me in as well. I'm thinking about an ISB agent.  If that will be too much conflict with the intel character, i wouldn't mind going intel either.  I'll have to think about character level during character creation.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 29, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> Count me in as well. I'm thinking about an ISB agent.  If that will be too much conflict with the intel character, i wouldn't mind going intel either.  I'll have to think about character level during character creation.



 The conflict could be good conflict though. In a way, think of the ISB as a more militant Intelligence spreading division rather than intelligence gathering. Actually, they're disturbingly similar to the Nazi SS...


----------



## yangnome (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm fine with a littel conflict, some GMs don't like it though.  I was picturing the ISB as being similar to that, which is part of the reason I chose that affiliation.  

I likely won't have a character up until sometime this weekend.  I still owe Isida a character for her game and I have 5 cthulhu characters I need to pregen for my halloween game tomorrow night.  If I tried to cram that into my work tonight, I'd likely neglect the character concept a bit, somethign i don't like doing.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 29, 2004)

Actually, I missed the fact that the Noble gets Blaster pistols WPG as a starting feat, so He's ok in that regard.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 29, 2004)

_
-Did you add in the -2 to Class Defense for multiclassing?_
yes.  +3, +3 [-2] = +4

_-Important Note: You are not actually proficient with either the blaster or the vibrodagger. _
See above!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 29, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> Actually, I missed the fact that the Noble gets Blaster pistols WPG as a starting feat, so He's ok in that regard.



 Just leaves the vibrodagger, then.  You can still use it at a -4 penalty, but you don't have to take it if that's not something you want to deal with.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 29, 2004)

AMG

I may just ignore the vibrodagger.  I don't see him jumping into melee.  That's what the dullards in shiny white are for.     

I was wondering though, should I drop a level of noble for a level in soldier?   Would that be more in line with Mil-Int training?  Either way is fine with me, but I would prefer his class choices to represent his division as accurately as possible.

If I choose not to use the vibrodagger, can I substitute equipment of equal value or thereabouts?

Oh and Yangnome, some rivalry sounds like it might be fun.  Looking forward to seeing everyone else's characters.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 29, 2004)

*Count me in???*

Count me in if you've got space. ^_^

I'll post later with concept (working at the moment... darn vacation coverage).

And here's Archimedes (this is incomplete 'cause I don't have my books here at work... I'll fix it up when I get home):


```
[B]Name:[/B] Archimedes Daxson
[B]Class:[/B] Soldier 3 (Storm Trooper)
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium (+0)
[B]Gender:[/B] Male

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2      [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]WP:[/B] 12
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]VP:[/B] 26 (3d10+3)
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1      [B]Speed:[/B] 8m      [B]Current VP/WP:[/B] ?/12
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Force Points:[/B] 3
[B]Cha:[/B] 8 -1       [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Reputation:[/B] +1

                   [B]Base  Class Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Defense:[/B]       10    +4    +2    +0    +0    +6    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 16              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14
[B]Armor DR:[/B] 5

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                 3    +1     +0     +4  (+2 to resist hostile environs)
[B]Ref:[/B]                  1    +2     +0     +3
[B]Will:[/B]                 1    +1     +0     +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
MW Blaster Rifle             +6     3d8+1     19-Stun DC 19 (Energy; Multifire)
  - Rapid Shot (-2)          +4/+4
  - and Multifire (-4)       +2/+2/+2
Frag Grenade (4m blast)      +5     4d6+1     20-(Slashing)
Vibroblade                   +5     2d6+2     20-(Slashing)
Blaster Pistol               +5     3d6+0     20-Stun DC 15 (Energy)

[B]Languages:[/B]
[i]Speak:[/i] Basic
[i]Read/Write:[/i] Basic

[B]Faction Sympathies:[/B] +1

[B]Abilities:[/B] +4 skill points @ 1st level, +1 skill point per level, +1 feat @ 1st level, Immunity (bribery, blackmailing, seducement), Obedient to the Emperor, +2 Search & Spot Checks

[B]Feats:[/B] WGP (simple), WGP (blaster pistols), WGP (blaster rifles), WGP (heavy), WGP (vibro), AP (light), AP (medium), AP (powered), Point-Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Multishot

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 36             [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Computer Use                 +6   +1   +0   +7
Demolitions                  +6   +1   +0   +7
Intimidate                   +6   +0   +0   +6
Knowledge (tactics)          +4   +1   +0   +7
Knowledge (new order)        +2   +1   +0   +3
Profession (stormtrooper)    +4   +1   +5   +7
Repair                       +4   +2   +0   +6
Treat Injury                 +4   +1   +0   +5
cc Search                    +0   +1   +2   +3
cc Spot                      +0   +1   +4   +5
cc Listen                    +0   +1   +2   +3

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
MW Blaster Rifle           2,000cr   4.5kg
(4) Frag Grenades            500cr   0.5kg
Stormtrooper Armor         8,000cr    16kg
Vibroblade                   200cr   1.8kg
Blaster Pistol               500cr     1kg
Comlink                      200cr   0.1kg
(4) Power Packs              100cr   0.4kg
Field Kit                  1,000cr    10kg
(2) Medpacks                 200cr   2.4kg
Medkit                        25cr     1kg
Utility Belt              [B]??[/B]cr   [B]??[/B]kg
  - [I]what does this do?[/I]

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 37.7kg      [B]Money:[/B] 75cr

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               29kg   58kg   87.5kg   175kg   437.5kg 

[B]Age:[/B] 19 years old
[B]Height:[/B] 6'7"
[B]Weight:[/B] 258lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Dark, almost purple (He's a black dude)

[B]Appearance:[/B] Just a hair under 7 feet, darkskinned, and wide-shouldered, Archimedes strikes an imposing figure. His StormTrooper training has left him with a heroic physique and he's quite handsome... but his childhood traumas manifest themselves in an inability to relate to the problems of others. He mentally defends himself from the loss of others by not forming personal relationships. Assuming he survives, he will quite likely be "...married to the Corps."

[B]Background:[/B] Hailing from a backwater isolated planet on the galactic rim, Archimedes spent his childhood scrubbing out an existance on a heavily forested planet. His family, along with 13 others were the survivors of a rogue meteor that holed thier spacetransport before he was born. The humans, all but one, were quickly enslaved by a brutal primative species that regularly sacrificed the humans and other animals to thier gods.

Achimedes grew up hating his captors and when the opportunity arose to escape into the wilderness, he took it. He lasted for 6 days on his own, before a large pack of lizards found him sleeping on the forest floor... that might have been the end of him, but Archimedes saw them coming and fended them off with a sturdy branch. If the lone unenslaved human had not been shadowing the lizard-pack that night, Archimedes might very well have died an ignoble death. But he was, and thus Archimedes found a new mentor. The old-timer claimed to have fought during the clone wars in the Grand Army of the Republic where he learned his survival skills. 

Dax, as the old-timer called himself, kept Archimedes alive in the wilds and also schooled him in the art of fighting and service/worship of the Emperor. They passed a good 7 years this way; Dax teaching him to read, write, hunt, and the art of war; Archimedes doing Dax's grunt work (firewood, fishing, water, cleaning, etc). 

When Archimedes came of age, he outlined to Dax a plan to rescue the others. While doubtful, and generally not holding a high opinion of the unbelievers, Dax agreed to help. They struck in the dead of night, using Dax's repaired blasters and his last power packs, they slaughtered the primatives... only to discover that the rest of the humans had already been killed. Archimedes swore, upon the bones of his mother and sister, that he'd never let anything like this happen anyone else if he could help it.

Dax found some of the spacecraft wreckage while they were looting the village for supplies and managed to get the hyperspace transmitter working. He sent out an SOS and 8 months later, they were saved.

Dax adopted Archimedes and took him to Corusant, his home world where he could teach him proper respect for the Emperor. Due to Dax's teaching and Archimedes' work ethic, he quickly mastered his basic school-work and finished high-school. In his mind, there was really no question of what he'd do with his life. Dax's training and the Emperor's blessing had kept Archimedes alive for more than 10 years in the wilderness, and he nearly wept with pride when he saw the processions of Storm Troopers parading through the plazas of Corusant on Imperial Holidays. Like his adopted "father", Archimedes would become a Storm Trooper.

A testament to his early enslavement, escape, and forced wilderness survival, Archimedes scored high on his aptitude tests and graduated near the top of his class, especially in regards to marksmanship and indoctrination. This, along with his test results and a good nudging from Dax's fleet contact, ensured he'd be assigned to the 5th Fleet Krayt Dragons.

Currently, he's just finished up his training and has been assigned to the 5th fleet due to some strings pulled by Dax's old friends (unbeknownst to Archimedes). He generally holds a very low opinion of non-humans due to his early experiences but with grudgingly work with them. As far as he's concerned, the Emperor's word is law and his every action hallowed. If he has decreed that non-humans should be opressed, Archimedes will be at the forefront of his opressors. He will not hesitate to kill any non-human he finds physically abusing a human.
```


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2004)

Other Librarian: If you want to ignore the vibrodagger, just take half the credits and add that to your total. As for class question...since your part of Intel and not the ISB, I'd suggest sticking with Noble. It fits both, but Soldier would probably have more of an ISB leaning(or Navy,etc).

Lobo Lurker: We have number 4  If we get four characters, this game will be done with just that. So we just need characters and can get moving.


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 30, 2004)

Dralon Xitz
Male Human
Soldier 1 (Starfighter Command)
Age 23
5'9
150 Pounds
Black Hair, Blue Eyes

STR: 11 (+0)
DEX: 17 (+3)
CON: 14 (+2)
INT: 14   (+2)
WIS: 12  (+1)
CHA: 10  (+0)

Wounds 14
Defense 16

BAB +1

Initiaite +3

Fortitude: +4
Reflex: +3
Will: +1

Grapple: +1

Melee Bonus +1
Ranged Bonus +3

Astogate: +8
Computer Use: +8
Intimidate: +4
Knowledge(Starships): +6
Pilot: +11
Repair: +6

DL44 Blaster Pistol
2d6 Damage
+4 Bonus
Critical 20

Feats:
Armor Proficiency(Light)
Spacer
Starship Operation(Starfighter)

Background

Born on the mighty planet of Corellia, in the great capital of Coronet, Dralon Xitz is the son of Admiral Typhora Xitz.  From birth, Dralon always showed an amazing proficiency with aircraft, starting with small airspeeders as he raced his friends in the dangerous Agrilat Crystal Swamps of the North, manuvering them with amazing speed.  At age 17, he  used his father's influence to get access to a TIE Infiltrator stored at a base in Kor Vella.  He took to the great area of Space, and was completing amazing manuevers.  Since his father was away at duty, he decided to explore, pushing his TIE into Hyperdrive and flew far away to a region of space near Rodia.  But as he arrived, he found himself in the middle of a massive battle between a Rebel Squadron and the 111th TIE Division.  

Unable to make a clean escape jump, he developed an instant sense of Imperial Patriotism and engaged the Rebels, shooting down 4 before the battle was over.  When the lasers finally went to peace, he was approached by the Victory Star Destroyer _Justice_ and was hailed by the Commanding Officer.  His name, Capt. Janeor.

Jaenor was awestruck by the pilot's performance, and even more when he found out it was a mere boy behind the seat.  Dralon was worried beyond imagination that it was inevitable that his father would find out.  But In gratitude of his service, Jaenor told Admiral Xitz that his son was passing through on a pleasure cruise and saw the battle erupt.  Filled with his Imperial Sense of Duty, he manned a flight suit, got into a damaged Interceptor that the pilot had died in, and took down 4 X-Wings.  

When the Admiral found out, he was extremely proud of his son, and his son was equally proud.  He was honored to allow his son into the Imperial Naval Academy to learn to be an officer, where he then procided to TIE Training.  After many years of training, Dralon graduated top of his class, where he now serves the Empire behind his TIE Interceptor.

(OOC: Also, can someone give me the stats for the Interceptor.  I have the TIE Fighter, but I can't find the Interceptor in any of my books.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> (OOC: Also, can someone give me the stats for the Interceptor.  I have the TIE Fighter, but I can't find the Interceptor in any of my books.)




The stats are in Starships of the Galaxy. I'll get them to you so you can put your own pilot mods, etc in there sometime tommorrow.

Both are looking good! I actually didn't expect to see anyone go for Stormtrooper. So there's a nice surprise 

Only thing...Dralon, when I set up the RG(again, something I'll be doing tommorrow) could you use the character form I posted? Easier for me with everything on the same one.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 30, 2004)

To use a very bad analogy...

You'd be surprised what one little indian in a tribe full of cheifs can get done.  Besides, with all these officers walking around, they need someone to order around... 

_Comments:_ Well, I just looked at the book and I see that I confused the "pick any three skills" rule from Grim Tales/D20 Modern with the Soldier class. I'll try to post a rework later... long day at work today (yeah, I put in a 10-hour shift last night and now, 5 hours later, I'm doing another 10-hour shift).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2004)

First off...Dralon, here are the TIE Interceptor stats:
-Place these stats at the end of your character sheet, and make sure to insert your Pilot mod in place of the Crew modifier

*Sienar Fleet Systems TIE Interceptor:*
*Class:* Starfighter;*Size:*Diminuitive(6.6m long);*Initiative:* +? (+4 size, +? Crew);*Crew:* 1( +?);*Passengers:* None;*Cargo Capacity:* 75kg;*Consumables:* 2 days;*Hyperdrive:* None;*Max Speed:* Ramming(+2, 12 Squares);*Atmospheric Speed:* 1,250km/h (21 Squares);*Maneuver:* +? (+4 Size, +? Crew, +2 Engine Quality);*Defense:* 24 (+4 Size, +10 Armor);*Shield Points:* 0;*Hull Points:* 90 (DR 10)
-*Weapon:* Laser Cannons (4 fire-linked);*Fire Arc:* Front;*Attack Bonus:* +? (+4 Size, +? Crew, +6 Fire Control, +2 Equipment);*Damage:* 6d10x2;*Range Mods:* PB -2, S -4, M/L n/a


...and, on the note of the RG. We have one up for approved characters now:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1829284#post1829284


----------



## Veritas (Oct 30, 2004)

I wouldn't mind taking the last slot if you're willing.
I've been roleplaying since 1978 and GMing Star Wars (in both d6 and d20 form) since 1995, and I'm an avid Star Wars fan.

If it's cool with you, I think I'll play a 3rd level ISB agent.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2004)

Sounds good, Veritas! Always nice to run a game for people roleplaying since before I was born 

Soo...looks like two ISB Agents, member of Imperial Intelligence, a Stormtrooper, and a pilot. Interesting group.


----------



## Veritas (Oct 30, 2004)

Oh, you know what? I totally missed that yangnome chose an ISB agent before me... sorry! I think I'm gonna switch to something else to avoid overlap... I don't wanna steal his thunder at all. 
I'll come up with something quick... gimme a little time.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2004)

There's nothing wrong with two ISB agents(can serve two completely different purposes, really). But if you want to try something else, go ahead.


----------



## Veritas (Oct 30, 2004)

Hmmm... how about COMPNOR CompForce trooper? Kinda like an Army trooper, but with ties to ISB. I'd take a 1st or 2nd level in that case...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2004)

Veritas said:
			
		

> Hmmm... how about COMPNOR CompForce trooper? Kinda like an Army trooper, but with ties to ISB. I'd take a 1st or 2nd level in that case...



 I like it. Though I'm not sure exactly what Division would work best...that'd be up to you since COMPNOR has its hand in about every part of the Empire(heck, the ISB is just a huge branch OF COMPNOR)


----------



## Veritas (Oct 30, 2004)

exactly... I think maybe making it an army trooper but with +3 Sympathy, and +2 to Knowledge (New Order) and +2 Intimidation... starting with similar or slightly better equipment (since CompForce is described as always being better equipped than the army, much to the army's frustration, heh). Or something similar to that.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 30, 2004)

*Updated Archimedes*

Archimedes is updated. 

Will we all have met before the game starts or will we meet AS the game starts. Reading the Storm Trooper flavor text, it seems that I won't have to play a boot licker after all. STs server the Emperor, not the Empire... a subtle but significant difference. Thus, they operate outside of the normal Imperial Military hierarchy. Did I get that right?

Anyhow, I'm looking forward to this. ^_^


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2004)

Veritas: I'll allow that. As for equipment, simply make the weapon masterwork +1 to represent 'better'. 

Lobo Lurker: Yep, the Stormtroopers have their own unique command system. Though they are still under the command of the higher officers, officially they have their own officers, etc etc.

And yes, you do all know each other. You're all part of the same force and have been for a good amount of years(though lower level PCs can be expected to be newer members)


----------



## Veritas (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm making my CompForce soldier 2nd level. I'm currently just working out his equipment and history and such, but here's what I have so far... (slight update)


```
[B]Name:[/B] GAIR RANNICK
[B]Class:[/B] SOLDIER
[B]Race:[/B] HUMAN
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] MALE

[B]Str:[/B] 15 +2      [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2      [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]WP:[/B] 17
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Grapple:[/B] +X     [B]VP:[/B] XXX (2d10+7)
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Speed:[/B] 10m      [B]Current VP/WP:[/B] XX/XX
[B]Wis:[/B]  8 -1      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Force Points:[/B] 2
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2      [B]ACP:[/B] -3         [B]Reputation:[/B] +1

                   [B]Base  Class Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Defense:[/B]            10    +3    +2    +0    +0    +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 15              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13
[B]Armor DR:[/B] 4

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +2          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    -1          -1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage  Range   Critical[/B]
BLASTER RIFLE (MC)          +5      3d8+1    30m     19-20
BLASTER PISTOL              +5      3d6      10m     20
CONCUSSION GRENADE (MC)(x4) +5      4d6+2     4m     20
VIBRODAGGER                 +5      2d4       -      20

[B]Languages: Basic[/B]
[i]Speak: Basic[/i]
[i]Read/Write: Basic[/i]

[B]Faction Sympathies:[/B] Empire +3

[B]Abilities:[/B] none

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Armor Proficiencey (light)
WGP: BLASTER PISTOLS
WGP: BLASTER RIFLES
WGP: HEAVY WEAPONS
WGP: SIMPLE WEAPONS
WGP: VIBRO WEAPONS
TOUGHNESS
QUICKNESS
HEROIC SURGE


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 25       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]

COMPUTER USE               5    +0          +5
DEMOLITIONS                3    +0          +4
INTIMIDATE                 5    +2   +2     +8
KNOWLEDGE (NEW ORDER)      3    +0   +2     +6
PILOT                      2    +2          +4
REPAIR                     3    +0          +3
TREAT INJURY               4    -1          +3


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
COMBAT JUMPSUIT (MW)      3000cr*  8.0kg
MEDPAC (MW)                200cr*  1.2kg
BLASTER RIFLE (MC)        2000cr*  2.2kg
BLASTER PISTOL             500cr   1.0kg
VIBRODAGGER                200cr   1.0kg
COMLINK                    200cr   0.1kg
GLOWROD	                    10cr   1.0kg
CREDIT CHIP                100cr   0.1kg
POWER PACK (x4)            100cr   0.4kg


[B]Total Weight:[/B] 15kg      [B]Money:[/B] 390cr

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX


[B]Age:[/B] 19
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 189lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] blue
[B]Hair:[/B] blond
[B]Skin:[/B] tan

[B]Appearance:[/B] Tall, clean cut, and well built, Gair is the posterboy for the COMPNOR recruitment office.

[B]Background:[/B] Gair grew up on Alderaan, but his family moved offworld to Corulag due to his father's 
employment. In school he got involved with a youth group that fully supported the law and order that 
Palpatine was instituting over the galaxy. Much to the horror of his peace-loving parents, he began to support
Palpatine himself and he signed up to join cOMPNOR, specifically CompForce.
```


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 31, 2004)

Veritas: At 2nd level, you've got 1,500cr in addition to your assigned gear.


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 31, 2004)

Ok, heres my revised Character, hope it works.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Dralon Xitz
[B]Class:[/B] Soldier (Starfighter Command)
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male

[B]Str:[/B] 11 +0      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 1
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3      [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]WP:[/B] 14
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]VP:[/B] XXX (XdXX+X)
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Speed:[/B] 10m      [B]Current VP/WP:[/B] XX/14
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Force Points:[/B] 0
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0      [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Reputation:[/B] +1

                   [B]Base  Class Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Defense:[/B]        10    +1    +3    +X    +X    +2    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13
[B]Armor DR:[/B] 2

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                 2    +2          +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                  0    +3          +3   
[B]Will:[/B]                 0    +1          +1

[B]Weapon                 Attack Damage     Critical[/B]
DL44 Blaster Pistol       +4     2d6        20

[B]Languages:[/B] 
[i]Speak:[/i] Basic
[i]Read/Write:[/i] Basic

[B]Faction Sympathies:[/B] +2 Galactic Empire

[B]Abilities:[/B] None

[B]Feats:[/B] Armor Proficiency(Light)
              Spacer
              Starship Operation(Starfighter)
              Weapon Proficiency(Simple Weapons, Blaster Pistols)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 0       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                  Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Astrogate                  4    +2     +2   +8
Computer Use               4    +2     +2   +8
Intimidate                 4    +0          +4
Knowledge(Starships)       4    +2          +6
Pilot                      4    +3     +4   +11
Repair                     4    +2          +6

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
TIE Interceptor          XXcr   XXkg
Flight Suit              XXcr   XXkg
Rations                  XXcr   XXkg
XXXX                     XXcr   XXkg

[B]Total Weight:[/B] XXkg      [B]Money:[/B] 2000cr

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX


[B]Age:[/B] 23
[B]Height:[/B] 5'9
[B]Weight:[/B] 150lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan

[B]Appearance:[/B] A Skinny young man, Muscular but not overly buff, sleak black hair, not too tall, not too short.  The Perfect Pilot.

[B]Background:[/B] Born on the mighty planet of Corellia, in the great capital of Coronet, Dralon Xitz is the son of Admiral Typhora Xitz. From birth, Dralon always showed an amazing proficiency with aircraft, starting with small airspeeders as he raced his friends in the dangerous Agrilat Crystal Swamps of the North, manuvering them with amazing speed. At age 17, he used his father's influence to get access to a TIE Infiltrator stored at a base in Kor Vella. He took to the great area of Space, and was completing amazing manuevers. Since his father was away at duty, he decided to explore, pushing his TIE into Hyperdrive and flew far away to a region of space near Rodia. But as he arrived, he found himself in the middle of a massive battle between a Rebel Squadron and the 111th TIE Division. 

Unable to make a clean escape jump, he developed an instant sense of Imperial Patriotism and engaged the Rebels, shooting down 4 before the battle was over. When the lasers finally went to peace, he was approached by the Victory Star Destroyer Justice and was hailed by the Commanding Officer. His name, Capt. Janeor.

Jaenor was awestruck by the pilot's performance, and even more when he found out it was a mere boy behind the seat. Dralon was worried beyond imagination that it was inevitable that his father would find out. But In gratitude of his service, Jaenor told Admiral Xitz that his son was passing through on a pleasure cruise and saw the battle erupt. Filled with his Imperial Sense of Duty, he manned a flight suit, got into a damaged Interceptor that the pilot had died in, and took down 4 X-Wings. 

When the Admiral found out, he was extremely proud of his son, and his son was equally proud. He was honored to allow his son into the Imperial Naval Academy to learn to be an officer, where he then procided to TIE Training. After many years of training, Dralon graduated top of his class, where he now serves the Empire behind his TIE Interceptor.

Sienar Fleet Systems TIE Interceptor:
Class: Starfighter;Size:Diminuitive(6.6m long);Initiative: +15 (+4 size, +11 Crew);Crew: 1( +11);Passengers: None;Cargo Capacity: 75kg;Consumables: 2 days;Hyperdrive: None;Max Speed: Ramming(+2, 12 Squares);Atmospheric Speed: 1,250km/h (21 Squares);Maneuver: +17 (+4 Size, +11 Crew, +2 Engine Quality);Defense: 24 (+4 Size, +10 Armor);Shield Points: 0;Hull Points: 90 (DR 10)
-Weapon: Laser Cannons (4 fire-linked);Fire Arc: Front;Attack Bonus: +23(+4 Size, +11 Crew, +6 Fire Control, +2 Equipment);Damage: 6d10x2;Range Mods: PB -2, S -4, M/L n/a
```


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 31, 2004)

I posted Tyrcus in the RG.  If there's anything I need to change let me know.  I did trade in his Vibroknife and holdout blaster (at half listed value) for a s-5 heavy blaster from the A&E guide.  It is a combo blaster, grappler and dart gun, so I also bought some darts, including poison.  I think poison is ok for an imperial intelligence officer, but if you have qualms, just tell me.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 1, 2004)

Poison is okay. 

Alright, we've got a good amount of the PCs ready(just waiting on yangnome). So, you guys need to figure out who among you is the 'leader'. Basically, the go-to guy for the commanders in the Fleet, and the one who gets the crap if you screw up.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 1, 2004)

Not me... it just doesn't make thematic sense. Besides, as a first-time starwars d20 player, I'll happily defer leadership duties.


----------



## yangnome (Nov 1, 2004)

My character will be up in the next hour or two.


----------



## yangnome (Nov 1, 2004)

OK, Here you go.  once you give it the OK, I will post it in teh rogue gallery.


```
[B]Name:[/B] DEVLIN TREMBLANE
[B]Class:[/B] NOBLE
[B]Race:[/B] HUMAN
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] MALE

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2        [B]Level:[/B] 1            [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0     [B]BAB:[/B] +0           [B]WP:[/B] 17
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Grapple:[/B] +X     [B]VP:[/B] XXX (1d6)
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +2        [B]Speed:[/B] 10m      [B]Current VP/WP:[/B] XX/XX
[B]Wis:[/B]  8 -1        [B]Init:[/B] +0             [B]Force Points:[/B] 1
[B]Cha:[/B] 18 +4      [B]ACP:[/B] -3            [B]Reputation:[/B] +3
                                                                        [B]Favor:[/B] +3
                              [B]Base  Class Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Defense:[/B]            10    +2    +0    +0      +0     +0       12
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12
[B]Armor DR:[/B] 0

                                 [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0        +0               +0
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1        +0               +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      2        -1      +2     +3

                      [B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage  Range   Critical[/B]
SPORTING BLASTER PISTOL          +0       3d4          8m         20
STUN CLUB                                         +2         DC15 Stun

[B]Languages: Basic[/B]
[i]Speak: Basic, Sith, Bothese[/i]
[i]Read/Write: Basic, Sith, Bothese[/i]

[B]Faction Sympathies:[/B] Empire +4

[B]Abilities:[/B] Bonus Class Skill ( Intimidate ), Favor +1

[B]Feats:[/B] 
WGP: BLASTER PISTOLS
WGP: SIMPLE WEAPONS
HEAD STRONG
INFLUENCE


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 36 [(6 + 2) x 4] + 4   [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]

APPRAISE
COMPUTER USE
CRAFT
DIPLOMACY             +4        +4                  +8
DISABLE DEVICE                +2      +2        +4
DISGUISE
ENTERTAIN
GATHER INFO                      +4      +2        +6
INITIMIDATE            +4        +4      +2        +10              
KNOWLEDGE 
(Bureaucracy)              +4        +2                  +6
(History)                      +4        +2                  +6
(New Order)                            +2       +2       +4
(Politics)                      +4        +2                  +6
(Tactics)                       +4        +2                  +6
PROFESSION
(Military officer)          +4        -1                   +3  
READ/WRITE LANGUAGE  Bothese, Sith
RIDE
SENSE MOTIVE        +4        -1                   +3
SPEAK LANGUAGE  Bothese, Sith

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
SPORTING BLASTER       500cr   1.0kg* Isuued
HOLORECORDER          3,000cr   1.0kg   Issued
DATAPAD                       1,000cr    1.0kg  Issued
DATACARDS, BALNK (10) 10cr   .2kg
COMLINK                             200cr   .1kg
SECURITY KIT                    750cr    1kg
CREDIT CHIP                       100cr   .1kg
CODE CYLINDER               500cr    .1kg
STUN BATON                      500cr   1.8kg
ENERGY CELL (5)               50cr       
UNIFORM                              ?

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 5.5kg      [B]Money:[/B] 1890cr (linked through account on credit chip)

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX


[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 6'0"
[B]Weight:[/B] 190lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] brn
[B]Hair:[/B] black
[B]Skin:[/B] white

[B]Appearance:[/B] Tall, clean cut, and well built.  Devlin’s uniform and manner are always clean and pressed.  Just by looking at him, one can tell he is a hard ass.

[B]Background:[/B] Devlin grew up with the Empire and ISB.  His father, also ISB, served the Emperor loyally his entire career.  Devlin was groomed at a young age to follow in his father’s footsteps.  When he reached the right age, Devlin was sent to academy where he was trained as an officer for the Empire.  His long standing goal to follow in his father’s footsteps in the ISB came true upon graduation. 

Devlin is a new officer, assigned to his first assignment outside of academy.  He is book smart, but like most junior officers, lacks experience.  Everything he lacks in experience though he makes up for in resolve and loyalty to the Emperor.  Devlin is 100% piss and vinegar and believes in the propaganda he spews.  

Devlin intends to spend his entire career advancing in the ISB.  His aspires to reach the top ranks.
```


----------



## yangnome (Nov 1, 2004)

My character makes a basic assumption that may not be true for the Empire.  I assumed rank structure would work similar to the US military where commissioned officers and enlisted officers are seperate structures.  In other words, with few exceptions, one does not begin enlisted and progress through to officer ranks.  Instead, officers come through academies and such.  Therefore, a junior level officer has much less experience than most of the enlisted soldier's they'd be leading.
if this assumption does not work with how the Empire funtions, let me know and I will change my concept around.

That said, I don't know everyone else's ranks.  I would suppose the leader would be the highest ranking person.  I could lead the group, but it wouldn't make sense if others have higher rank than me.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 1, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> My character makes a basic assumption that may not be true for the Empire.  I assumed rank structure would work similar to the US military where commissioned officers and enlisted officers are seperate structures.  In other words, with few exceptions, one does not begin enlisted and progress through to officer ranks.  Instead, officers come through academies and such.  Therefore, a junior level officer has much less experience than most of the enlisted soldier's they'd be leading.
> if this assumption does not work with how the Empire funtions, let me know and I will change my concept around.
> 
> That said, I don't know everyone else's ranks.  I would suppose the leader would be the highest ranking person.  I could lead the group, but it wouldn't make sense if others have higher rank than me.



 Its mostly that way...however, Stormtroopers serve as the 'enlisted' while the rest are essentially officers. Its not EXACTLY that way(as starfighter command has a few awkward things to it) but that's the easiet way to look at things.


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm Willing to be our leader for a few reasons.  I've ran Imperial Campaigns for years, so i have some good Experience with it.  My Character graduated top of his class at the Academy, and since I'll Obviously be our Pilot, I think it could fit in well.  But if anyone disagrees, perfectly understandable.


----------



## Veritas (Nov 2, 2004)

Well, my CompForce trooper isn't the highest level character, and he'd defer to the ISB agent as his superior, so I wouldn't be a good choice for leader... yet. heh.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 2, 2004)

...oh, and yangnome, I didn't mention that the character's approved. 

Any characters that have been approved need to be placed in the RG thread linked earlier here. Just need to figure out a leader for you guys(looks like Dralon or Devlin at this point). 

On the point of Ranks and such, that will be 'assigned' based on your background, etc once we've got a leader(so the others don't outrank him)


----------



## yangnome (Nov 2, 2004)

Having Dralon lead is fine by me.  This is only my second time playing SW and I'm only one session into my tabletop game with my first time playing.  My SW knowledge also doesnt extend very far beyond the scope of the movies.  Since Dralon's player has experience with SW, that might be the best option to follow.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 2, 2004)

It makes sense that one of the intelligence officers leads. Whomever is fine by me.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Nov 2, 2004)

I'll throw my hat into the ring here, as one of the intelligence officers, and havung highest class level.   Perhaps we can do a quick vote between the three of us?  Or let AMG assigns rank, then just accept the highest ranked member?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 2, 2004)

Dralon: Could you post your character over on the RG?

Well, unless anyone has big problems with it, Dralon will be the highest ranking member of the group. Just a note, since he is 1st level, he's most likely not been in charge for long(and was probably transfered in AS the commander). So ranks will fall as this(in descending order, though most are equal):

-Dralon Xitz: Commander
-Gair Rannick: Major
-Joric Tyrcus: Lieutenant(equivelant to this, at least)
-Archimedes Daxson: Captain[same tier as Joric]
-Devlin Tremblane: Second Lieutenant


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 2, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> I'll throw my hat into the ring here, as one of the intelligence officers, and havung highest class level.   Perhaps we can do a quick vote between the three of us?  Or let AMG assigns rank, then just accept the highest ranked member?



 ...or could do this.  This is what I get for posting at the same time


----------



## The Other Librarian (Nov 2, 2004)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 2, 2004)

If that looks good to everyone else, then we'll be starting either later tonight or tommorrow.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 2, 2004)

Captain Archimedes Daxsson stands ready to utterly destroy the enemies of the Emperor!

Looking forward to this.  Just an observation... captain is an officer rank... is this intentional?

From what I've seen of the US Marine Corp. Officers above the rank of Captain, don't really get to go out on "adventures" too much. And definately not above major. Not a citicism, just an observation.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 2, 2004)

The distinction between Officer and Enlisted is blurry with Star Wars. I'm actually using a Rank Structure from an old Star Wars Imperial Sourcebook...I'll find a way to get the basics of it for you guys to see(though I have altered it some here and there, as ISB ranks aren't well defined anywhere)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 3, 2004)

And...we have begun:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1836321#post1836321


----------



## Veritas (Nov 7, 2004)

Sorry I haven't been around, it's been a really hectic week. I'll be more attentive now.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 7, 2004)

Veritas said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't been around, it's been a really hectic week. I'll be more attentive now.



 Tis alright. Just understand that anyone not posting will be NPCed through fights and just assumed to be around otherwise.


----------



## Veritas (Nov 7, 2004)

*thumbs up* I'm cool with that. I don't wanna hold anything up.


----------



## doghead (Nov 14, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> "General, sir! The Rebels are in hangar 325A! I need backup now!!"




Whoops.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 14, 2004)

*What the H#LL are we doing?!?*

I just wanna say that I think our present course of action is a bad, bad idea. Can you explain your rational DralonXitz? I'm  just totally confused as to why you're dead set on killing everyone?

It seems to me that you are relying on Ank-Morpork Gaurd's desire not to have a total party kill in order to succeed... and that's always a poor tactic.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 16, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Whoops.



 Now that I finally got to post the thing I'd held back...I'll echo the "whoops" comment.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm speechless. I literally have nothing to say.


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 16, 2004)

Was my post truely that moving?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 16, 2004)

No, not yours Ankh Morkpork Gaurd's post caught me off gaurd, although I suspected this same situation as soon as you killed the kid. Any particular reason you did that?


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 16, 2004)

I didn't trust the Kid, I had a gut feeling he was a Rebel.  And once he radioied that we were the Rebels, that assured what I had believed, otherwise he would have just tried to reason.  I bet you he was a Rebel, I'll even go a step further and bet Mr. Grand General Lier is a damn Rebel too.  He smells like a Rat.


----------



## doghead (Nov 16, 2004)

"I out rank you, I'm wearing black, and I have a gun. Die Rebel Scum!"

Oh the simple pleasures of playing an Imperial officer.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 19, 2004)

Wanted to comment on my last update...

Note that this was the only way to do things without having Dralon shot. Really pushing the line with a lot of this...


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 19, 2004)

Personally Ankh, Dralon would have rather Died as a Commander than lived as a Cadet.


----------



## Veritas (Nov 19, 2004)

Okay, I must admit, this made me laugh... 


			
				DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Not doing anything stupid for once, he quickly follows his men to the Command Center.


----------



## Veritas (Nov 21, 2004)

Before I make my final order to move out, is there enough time for use to get into the stormtrooper armor, and is the General having all teams attacking at the feints be stormtroopers? I just want to be sure of that...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 21, 2004)

The feints will be mixed with whatever personell are left. Majority are stormtroopers, though. As for getting armor, it would be easier for whoever goes up to the next level to get it.

Note, however, that stormtrooper armor is powered armor and will give those of you without the proficiency a good amount of difficulty.


----------



## Veritas (Nov 21, 2004)

hmph... well, if the feint groups are all mixed up, it's not worth it then... and with time pressed as it is... bleh, nevermind. heh.


----------



## Veritas (Nov 24, 2004)

Sooooo... Dralon... how's it going?

Just professional curiosity here, but what are you on about? Are you TRYING to get your character killed? I mean, don't get me wrong. I'm finding the half-witty banter to be somewhat funny, but still... every word brings him closer to a blaster bolt in the face.

So I'm just curious for an explanation of what's going on inside your head about this. We can play it up and such, I'm cool with that... it definitely seems as though you're willing to have your character eat a blaster bolt, or even that you WANT him to.

So, what's the story?


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm playing him that way because of his undying hatred of you.  Dralon worked his life for his position, and to have it revoked for blasting some idiotic Private in the face isin't justified by Dralon's standards.  Plus, If he gets shot, oh well, He's as good as dead already, being a Cadet.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 25, 2004)

The start of his problem might be the 'idiotic Private Kardon' line of thinking


----------



## Veritas (Nov 25, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The start of his problem might be the 'idiotic Private Kardon' line of thinking




Quoted for truth.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 2, 2004)

Eek! I rolled VP for you guys and it looks like I didn't give it to you. Here are the totals...please edit these into your character's stats:

Joric: 16VP
Archimedes: 26VP
Devlin: 6VP(...only 1st level makes that easy)
Rannick: 21VP
Dralon: 12VP (...another east 1st level)


----------



## Veritas (Dec 5, 2004)

Did the total for Rannick include his Quickness feat?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 5, 2004)

Yep. Quickness was included.


----------



## Veritas (Dec 5, 2004)

Thaaaaaankyou.


----------



## Veritas (Dec 6, 2004)

Apologies for the short notice on this, but my wife and I are going on vacation starting Tuesday morning, so I won't be posting at all until at least Saturday night, mostly likely Sunday morning.

Have a good week.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 6, 2004)

Have fun! I'll run Rannick as an NPC until then. (will TRY to keep you alive )


----------



## Veritas (Dec 6, 2004)

Well, if he dies, as long as he does so in the service of the empire... and he takes Dralon down with him.


----------



## DralonXitz (Dec 7, 2004)

Now thats not kind Rannick.  JUst because brownnosing got you a promotion doesnt mean you have to hold grudges.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 8, 2004)

Just remember, Dralon got his punishment up front. That doesn't mean the rest of you are getting off scott free.


----------



## Veritas (Dec 12, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Now thats not kind Rannick.  JUst because brownnosing got you a promotion doesnt mean you have to hold grudges.




You're not one to be talking to others about grudges, my friend.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 17, 2004)

You know, if you have lost people, there are always backups available.    I noticed that last post in the IC thread....

I know that Dralon hasn't posted in the game he was going to run in a while....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 17, 2004)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> You know, if you have lost people, there are always backups available.    I noticed that last post in the IC thread....
> 
> I know that Dralon hasn't posted in the game he was going to run in a while....



 Keep your attention on this thread for the next few days.  I'm going to figure things out and give people some time. I'm not home anymore, so I don't have as much net access, but I'll be getting another post up fairly soon.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 19, 2004)

Oy...Librarian, Dralon, you boys still alive or is it just the holiday season?


----------



## Veritas (Dec 20, 2004)

Just letting you know I'm back... I had to take a few days off from the computer to get stuff done, but I'm back online now.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 21, 2004)

Well, I'll be out the next two days(actual real life gaming for once). If there isn't a post from Other Librarian and Dralon by then, we'll hunt some replacements or I'll NPC them.

And Veritas: I'll roll all attacks/damage.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry AMG, my bad.  
Between work related concerns (new job) and the impending holidays the game dropped off my radar.  I'll be gone until the new year with only intermittent net access.  If you feel the need to pull in an alt I understand.  If not, run me as a npc as you see fit till I get back.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 21, 2004)

And alts are available....

I'm just here, and waiting - I'm enjoying reading along, so I'll be here either way.  I just like SW RPG, and can't find games locally.


----------



## DralonXitz (Dec 22, 2004)

I have Returned.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 23, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> I have Returned.



 Yay.  Of course, right now I'm not at home...thankfully, I've got my books with me so I should be able to update later tonight or tommorrow.

I'll run Other Librarian's character as an NPC until he's back. At least, that is if he wants to keep playing. I hope so, and assume that he does.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 25, 2004)

I most certainly do.  Up here with the family for xmas and I gotta fight for cpu time.  Who knew what an all consuming horror Solitare could be? * Just Say No*, people!  It destroys families!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm alive again, though a post is going to take a while as I don't have all of my books with me(still not at home for another week). I'll be able to get a post in a day or two, just wanting to make sure you guys are still around.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 1, 2005)

okay, thanks for the head's-up A-MG


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 7, 2005)

Other: The really scary thing?  My parents were in town over the weekend.  My mother actually has a portable solitaire game.  Not, as you might thing, a deck of cards, but an electronic gizmo to play solitaire with.  So yeah, beware the addiction.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 9, 2005)

Are you still looking for players? If so I'll be more than happy to play.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 9, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> Are you still looking for players? If so I'll be more than happy to play.



 May be looking for a couple replacements very soon. I'll finally be getting home next Sunday, and if there's still a problem with current players by then, I'll be recruiting some new players.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm still here too.  As always.    I've even got a PC done in my head already.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 10, 2005)

An important thing to know is that any new players that come in will be taking over an already made character for the remainder of this first assignment. After that there will be a chance to get new PCs into the loop


----------



## ImperialMilitary (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm in the same boat as Radish. Standing by to play a replacement, with a new PC in mind for the future.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 16, 2005)

Alright, I may not be home yet(one day I'll get back!) but its time to get this game moving one way or another. And currently, I've only got one way. New blood. Fresh blood.

So, its time to get some re-recruiting going. Lobo Lurker's been around without trouble, and he's even posted in the first round of the current combat. This means we need FOUR more players here. As was mentioned before, the four will be taking over current characters until we're done with this mission(almost there, so it won't be long), then we can get some new recruits into the Krayt's ranks.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm still here.  

Who's getting replaced?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 17, 2005)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> I'm still here.
> 
> Who's getting replaced?



 From the look of it, everyone except Lobo Lurker's PC, our Stormtrooper Archimedes


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm bloody as heck!  And eager, so....

I'm going to step in and claim Joric, then.  I'm a sucker for Force Adepts mixed with anything else, really.


----------



## doghead (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey Ankh

I'll check in again tonight. If you still need ghosts, I'll see what I can do.

thotd.


----------



## ImperialMilitary (Jan 18, 2005)

I'll take Dralon if that's okay. Stupid to the point of suicide, should be easy. Can't wait to get to bring out my own PC.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 19, 2005)

That makes it three if Doghead's still in...


----------



## doghead (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm here.

dead_radish has *Joric*
ImperialMilitary has *Dralon*

That leaves me with *Rannick* or *Devlin*. Not fussed either way, let me know which one you would prefer me to play.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 19, 2005)

I've got no preference. Its your choice  That means we need just one more...those of you taking characters over, feel free to jump into the IC thread and post combat actions for the round. The faster we get things moving, the better.


----------



## doghead (Jan 19, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I've got no preference. Its your choice  That means we need just one more...those of you taking characters over, feel free to jump into the IC thread and post combat actions for the round. The faster we get things moving, the better.




I knew that you were going to say that.

Veritas and yangnome have been around in the last day or two. Veritas posted about 10 days ago in the ic thread, so I'm leaning towards Devlin. I gotta head off now, I'll check back in tonight and finalise things. Perhaps one of them will have popped up in the meantime, making the decision easier.

thotd


----------



## Veritas (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmph... I hadn't realized I was being replaced... my posts *are* the last ones in the IC game.

I'd like to continue if I can, but if I'm not checking in enough for your tastes, I'll step aside.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 19, 2005)

Veritas said:
			
		

> Hmph... I hadn't realized I was being replaced... my posts *are* the last ones in the IC game.
> 
> I'd like to continue if I can, but if I'm not checking in enough for your tastes, I'll step aside.



 Nope, nope. If you're here, you're in. I gave a call for all people to check in here(which could easily have gone un-noticed, I know), and only Lobo Lurker mentioned being around. Blame my own little idiocy for not thinking about your IC post. 

But as you've popped in and I've stopped being an idiot(hopefully at least), I'll apologize for the oversight and suggest that doghead take up the mantle for Devlin until new recruits can be brought in.


----------



## Veritas (Jan 19, 2005)

D'oh, I thought I *had* posted in here after your roll call. Sorry about that! 

But yes, I would like a chance to play Rannick until the General kills him. heh.


----------



## doghead (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey Veritas,

I was hoping that you would reappear. Actually, I was (as a GM) hoping that both you and yangnome would. But until he does, I'll run Devlin. See you in the ic thread.

thotd.


----------



## doghead (Jan 19, 2005)

Ankh, I've just been over devlin. Seems he's just carrying around a 'sporting blaster pistol'. Very sporting of him. But now I think its time to pick up something a bit more grunty. A blaster rifle would do nicely. And a few of them concussion grenades while he's at it. So if there is anything of the sort lying around, let me know.

Cheers

thotd.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 19, 2005)

Heh.  I've noticed the same thing looking over Joric.  My original IC action was "Toss a grenade."  Further review suggests there aren't any on his person.  After Devlin loots the bodies, I think Joric needs to have a go as well.


----------



## doghead (Jan 19, 2005)

I, on the other hand will probably be leaving the rifles where they fall. Not being proficient with them (Attack -4), I would be more likely to hit *you*.

On another note, yangnome seems to have allocated a +2 bonus to his INT 12 stat. It has worked its way through into the skill points and bonuses (assuming I am reading it right). On the other hand .... *doghead dashes off* ... ah. He has only spent 30 points on his stat build. I think he ment to take Int 14, which would bring to 32 points, the 1st level point buy. Sorted (I think).

Lastly, do you have his VP, or is it WP? WVP? VW? You know, those things you loose when you bleed.

cheers

thotd


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 19, 2005)

Doghead:

Yeah, the Int should be 14. Somehow, when I went over the character, I read it that way without actually reading it. His Vitality was never edited into the stats...*skims that last couple of pages*

Ah ha. I'll repost all the VP totals just to make sure everyone's on the same page. Literally. 

Joric: 16VP
Archimedes: 26VP
Devlin: 6VP(...only 1st level makes that easy)
Rannick: 21VP
Dralon: 12VP (...another east 1st level)

On the note of corpse looting. The side you guys have come from has no bodies at the moment. Now, if you take down those stormies ahead, might get you some utility belts and such to yoink. Note that both Devlin and Joric are more like Noble types than full out soldiers...which probably explains the less grunt-esque weapons.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 19, 2005)

Absolutely.  I don't expect Joric to dive in and start taking out people with his blaster.  However I think any imp without a couple grenades is just asking for trouble.  

Especially since we are an insertion/combat team - I'm not thinking Joric needs to pick up a heavy repeating carbine, but something to use when the going gets tough would be handy.  

Course my theoretical replacement PC is a Force Adept 1/Soldier 2 with a sporting blaster rifle for range, so that may be coloring my thoughts.


----------



## doghead (Jan 20, 2005)

OK, Sorted on the VP thanks.

As for the weapons, those Stormtroopers ahead were the ones I had my eye on. So long as we are mucking in with the grunts, a little grunt might be in order. So Devlin's on the look out for a nice Hvy Blaster Pistol and some stun/concussion grenades. 

thotd.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 20, 2005)

Alright, meant to update last night except for the server transfer that didn't happen. Looks like the PbP forums are going to be locked on Friday until everything's done with, but I'll get in an update later today before that happens.


----------



## Veritas (Jan 21, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Hey Veritas,
> 
> I was hoping that you would reappear. Actually, I was (as a GM) hoping that both you and yangnome would. But until he does, I'll run Devlin. See you in the ic thread.
> 
> thotd.




*thumbs up* 

For a second I read that as "reaper" rather than "reappear". lol. 

Just curious though, why were you hoping we'd return?


----------



## doghead (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey Veritas, 

That's an easy one - because as a DM, I don't like losing playings.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah. I put off replacing PCs for as long as I could because I don't like having to do things like that. Obviously, I'm not the only one. 

And speaking of new players, you guys can go ahead and work on your replacement characters if you'd like. Use the same rules in the original post to make the characters. Note that this doesn't mean I'm going to cut this first mission short. We'll go through with it to the end before getting new assignments to the unit.


----------



## Veritas (Jan 24, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Hey Veritas,
> 
> That's an easy one - because as a DM, I don't like losing playings.




Did I miss something? Are you running this game with A-M G?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 24, 2005)

Veritas said:
			
		

> Did I miss something? Are you running this game with A-M G?



 Its just the "I am Piratecat" syndrome. Why its spread to "I am AMG", I know not.


----------



## doghead (Jan 24, 2005)

"I am Piratecat" syndrome? I have no idea what you are talking about. Still, wouldn't be the first time, won't be the last I am left scratching my head.

thotd


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 25, 2005)

Okay - here's my theoretical replacement, once it gets to that.  He's fully statted out, I think.  No fluff until I get approval.    I put him in the Army, since he's basically an elite weaponry specialist.  

I've used several weapons and enhancements from variuos books, so I wanted to get clearance, but I know we've got quite a while before this session ends....

I also made a few assumptions - let me know how you feel about them - I swapped out the padded flight suit for a blast vest and helmet, and deducted 1000 credits off his rifle, based on the blaster rifle allocated to Army members.   Finally, since he has a +5 in craft (blaster rifles), and you can take 10 on the check, I assumed he had modified his weaponry himself, and paid the cost for that.  If you would rather have him buy it at cost, I can adjust things around.  I had a lot of fun making the weapons already, so if you want them stock, I'll just find time in game to upgrade them.  

I started him (now) with 5k cash - is that the right amount?

And if anyone is wondering, it's pronounced like Free, but an S.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 25, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] [COLOR=Plum][B]Talsriaanel "Sri" Dolgeth[/B][/COLOR]
[B]Class:[/B] Force Adept 1/Soldier 2
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male

[B]Str:[/B] 13 +0         [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3         [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]WP:[/B] 10
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2         [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]VP:[/B] 25 (2d10+14)
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1         [B]Speed:[/B] 10m      [B]Current VP/WP:[/B] ??/14
[B]Wis:[/B] 8 -1          [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Force Points:[/B] 3
[B]Cha:[/B] 8 -1          [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Reputation:[/B] +1

                   [B]Base  Class  Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Defense:[/B]            10    +4    +3    +0    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 17              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14
[B]Armor DR:[/B] 2

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      6    +4          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +1          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +2          -1

[B]Weapon                     Attack   Damage     Critical        Stun DC   Range[/B]
Blastech A280 "Longblaster" +5       3d8+3       18-20       18       30m (Scope Level 3)
Sorosuub X-45 Sniper Rifle  +6       3d6         18-20*      13       74m
* +1 ranged w/i 10m due to point blank shot.

[B]Languages:[/B]
[i]Speak:[/i]Basic, Shyriiwook, Ryl
[i]Read/Write:[/i] Basic, Ryl

[B]Faction Sympathies:[/B] Galatic Empire

[B]Starting Occupation:[/B] Imperial Army (+2 Repair and Intimidation)

[B]Abilities:[/B] 

[B]Feats:[/B] Armor Proficiency (light), Weapon Group Proficiency (Blaster Pistols, Rifles, Heavy Weapons, Primitive Weapons, Simple Weapons, Vibro weapons), Force Sensitive, Control, Far Shot, Precise Shot, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 42       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                       Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Craft (Blaster pistols/rifles) 5    +1    +0      +6
Hide                           5    +3    -1      +8
Intimidation                   0    -1    +2      +1
Profession (Military Officer)  2    -1    +0      +1
Repair                         5    +1    +2      +8
Spot                           5    -1    +0      +4
Treat Injury                   3    -1    +0      +2

[B][color=palegreen]Force Skills[/color]             Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Battlemind                 5     +2   +0     +7
Enhance Ability            6     +2   +0     +8
Heal Self                  5     -1   +0     +4

[B]Equipment:[/B]
Blast Helmet and Vest, 3 kg, starting
Blastech A280 "Longblaster", modified (by Sri) with a custom barrel assembly,reducing the weight by half, and personalized with a complex power cell emitter to increase the threat range by one and lessen Rapid Fire penalty by 1.  Has a Level 3 scope with Darkvision.  4.3 kg,  Base cost: 1300 + 975 mod cost + 1450 for scope -1000 starting = 2725 CR
SoroSuub X-45 Sniper Rifle, modified (by Sri) with a custom laser sight, increasing range, and personal mods increasing the threat range, and adding +1 to hit and -1 damage.  4.0 kg, Base cost: 1000 + 750 mod cost = 1750 cr.
Blaster Repair Kit, 2.0 kg, 125 cr
Comlink .1 kg, 200 cr
Power pack (5), .5 kg, 125 credits
Energy Cell (5), 0 kg, 50 cr
Med pac (1), 1 kg, starting
Concussion Grenades (4), 4 kg, starting

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 18.9 kg      [B]Money:[/B] 25cr

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]            25   50   75   150   300


[B]Age:[/B] 26 years old (Coruscant years)
[B]Height:[/B] 5'8"
[B]Weight:[/B] 124 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] White

[B]Appearance:[/B] 

[B]Background:[/B]
```


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 26, 2005)

I'll allow your use of the craft thing, and the modifications are fine. Overall, looks good. Could you please include the selected benefits from your Imperial Army? Skill, etc. 

And now my important part...your Vitality. This is the part where you pray .... .... ....

.... .... .... And now you cry because I've rolled and its not 200VP.  Actually, it rolled out as 22VP. Not bad.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 26, 2005)

Updated.

I'm a bit confused by the 22, though - I have 8 for first level, +2d10 for 2 soldier levels, +6 con bonus.  Does the 22 mean you rolled an 8 on 2d10?  At first, 22 didn't seem like a possible number, but now it's making more sense, I just want to confirm.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah, the 2d10 didn't go all that high. But its part of the game(even though it seems most people like to round off and such)...and you'll live. Probably.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 26, 2005)

Roger.  It just seemed off at first.  But 22 innit that bad, along with 14 wound points.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

Go ahead and post Sri in the RG thread. That's one down...

How about the others? Lets get those new recruits into the Krayts up and ready!


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 28, 2005)

Sri is going up as we speak.  How does the Imperial Army fit in the command structure?  I gave him 2 ranks in prof (imp. officer), because I don't see him being extremely concerned with it - he lacks the charisma or the position to really move up, but I doubt he would be very high ranked.


----------



## Veritas (Jan 29, 2005)

Is Rannick gonna get sent to the disintegration chamber? Should I make another character?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm fairly certain that anyone who wishes to continue playing an existing character can continue to do so. AMG doesn't seem like an a$$hole GM. I would expect in-character repercussions though.

Honestly, what the hell was DralonXitz (the player) thinking when he up and killed the private. I thought about it for a while and came to the conclusion that it was so illogical, so sociopathic, that AMG _*HAD*_ to have private messaged him something that the rest of us wouldn't know about... but that wasn't true I guess. 

Man... screwing an entire gaming group just 'cause you don't want to take the game seriously is low. Maybe he had some other idea, but I saw it as a deliberate act of sabotage on the players part.    And I, for one, am glad he's not posting anymore. (_Sorry dude, if you read this you gave me a really bad impression of yourself. You don't have to defend yourself. My opinions are just that, opinions. And like that little hole between your butt cheeks, we've all got one_).  I guess I'd been saving that up for a while now. Feels good to vent.


----------



## Veritas (Jan 29, 2005)

hehe. Oh, I know AMG isn't a bad GM. That's why I said it with a wink. 

I thought the same thing about DralonXitz at the time, that AMG had PM'd him with extra info about the private, but then, not everyone has access to PMs (I don't). Still, I thought he had been given some extra information, so I let it go... however, once he started ordering us to kill everyone we saw, that was the time to have the prepared action to gun him down if he kept up with the suicide orders. It was the Imperial thing to do, but I also figured something was up at that point.

I didn't mind him sniping at my character, since I could see him being upset... I figured it was just a matter of time before he tried to take me out so he could have his job back, or he said or did something that pushed it over the line and I'd shoot him.

Well, in evil games, there's always someone who thinks playing evil is to be a violent sociopath... maybe he plays Chaotic Evil in D&D games? I don't know. 

Regardless, Rannick's the one in charge right now, so he's gonna take responsibility for what happened. If the Admiral brushes him aside to blast Xitz, so be it, but it's Rannick's job as commanding officer to take responsibility for the actions of his squad. Let's just see what happens. heh.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes, Archimedes and Rannick are sticking around. Now you get seniority in the group.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 29, 2005)

I will say that the other game I was in with Dralon, he had a very similar encounter.  His character was hired as a merc, and he proceeded to threaten the payer, demand 10x the amount, then start blasting people.  Could just be a character type he plays?  

In any case, it made some interesting moments to read.  

And Rannick may or may not be sticking around.  We'll see how the admiral responds.  Joric would likely rather throw him Devlin as a compromise, and move on.


----------



## Veritas (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, Rannick would rather hand Dralon to the Rancors and watch the fun they have with him, but currently, his training is saying "You're in charge right now, not him. So, take charge and do what a commander is supposed to do."

If the Admiral lets Rannick off and for some reason lets Dralon off too, I'll make my next command decision and shoot Dralon myself. I was gonna let the General on the surface take his chunk outa the man's hide, but it doesn't look like he's gonna get that chance, so now I don't have a problem blasting him. Maybe I'll send the general his head.


----------



## doghead (Jan 29, 2005)

Devlin's doing his best to bail Rannick out old son. Not for any noble reasons, he just figures that the best way to keep himself out of the way of the brown stuff is to make this about Dralon and Rannick. Dralon the bad guy. Rannick the good.

Pretty much how I remember it happening anyways - although I seem to remember Devlin offering to help out with the 'questioning' of the private at the time. Not something he plans to bring up however.

As for a new character, I have three ideas

* Stormtrooper! I think that there are too many chiefs anyways. And one solitary stormtrooper seems a little ... forlorn.

* Dark Jedi - just sounds cool. I don't see Dark jedi's as *necessarily* evil. I don't do psychopaths anyway. The way I see it, Dark Jedi just don't hold to the Jedi's belief that using the force to kill is bad. Lightsaber good, force bad? Can you spell hypocracy. _Use your anger._

* Devlin - He's ok. Can't shoot for *brown stuff*. But has one advantage. Doesn't need a generating. As I don't have any of the books, that might be the deciding factor.

thotd.


----------



## Veritas (Jan 29, 2005)

Thing is, being a CompForce stooge, he's all about honor and loyalty and all the Empire's glory crap. And it's been hammered into his skull that no matter what, the commander is the commander and those under his command are his responsibility.

But he's not stupid. He knows that the Admiral knows Dralon was the one that messed up, 'cause the orders for him to take command came directly from him. So, he knows that he's likely safe from all blame, but he's not hiding behind that fool Dralon. He's counting on the Admiral taking his show of solidarity in the right light, as what was necessary for him to do as commander.

It'd be cowardly and inappropriate of him to stand up and say "He did it! It was him!! I had nothing to do with it!!" heh.


----------



## ImperialMilitary (Jan 29, 2005)

Well the idea I have for my character is a stormtrooper who has a personal taste for martial arts and close combat. Maybe a little too much as the knife fighting gouges in his armor can attest.


----------



## ImperialMilitary (Jan 29, 2005)

Here we go, Bruck Dravvad Stormtrooper; Soldier 3 for approval.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Bruck Dravvad
[B]Class:[/B] Soldier 3
[B]Race:[/B] Human	
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male

[B]Str:[/B] 15 +2      [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2      [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]WP:[/B] 11
[B]Con:[/B] 11 +0      [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]VP:[/B] XXX (3d10+0)
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Speed:[/B] 8m      [B]Current VP/WP:[/B] XX/11
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Force Points:[/B] 3
[B]Cha:[/B] 11 +0      [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Reputation:[/B] +1

                   [B]Base  Class Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Defense:[/B]            10    +4    +2    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 16              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14
[B]Armor DR:[/B] 5

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +0          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +2          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +1          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage  Range   Critical[/B]
Blaster Rifle             +6        3d8     30m     19-20
Vibrodagger               +5        2d4+2   -       20
Frag Grenade              +5        4d6+1   4m(4m)  20
Combat Gloves             +5        +2      -       *
Unarmed Strike		  +5        1d4+2   -  	    20

[B]Languages:[/B]
[i]Speak:[/i] Basic
[i]Read/Write:[/i] Basic

[B]Faction Sympathies:[/B] Galactic Empire

[B]Starting Occupation:[/B] Stormtrooper

[B]Abilities:[/B] Stormtrooper Immunities, Weapon Focus(Blaster Rifle)

[B]Feats:[/B] Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium, Powered) 
	      Weapon Group Proficiency (Blaster Pistols, Blaster Rifles, Heavy Weapons, Primitive Weapons, Simple Weapons, Vibro weapons),  
              Martial Arts, Defensive Martial Arts, K'tara 

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 30      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/2.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Demolitions                5    +0          +5
Hide                       1    +2          +3
Intimidate                 6    +1          +7
Knowledge(Tactics)         1    +0          +1
listen                     0    +1      +2  +3
Move Silently		   3	+2          +5
Spot			   0    +1      +2  +3		
Treat Injury		   6    +1          +7
Tumble			   2    +2          +4


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Vibrodagger              200cr  1kg
Combat Gloves            200cr  1kg
Blaster Rifle		 	4.5kg Starting	
Frag Grenades (4)		2kg  Starting
Stormtrooper Armor              16kg Starting
Utility Belt                    Starting
Energy Cell (2)          20cr   -
Power Pack  (2)          50cr   .2kg

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 24.7kg      [B]Money:[/B] 2,530cr

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               33kg   66.5kg  100kg   200kg   500kg


[B]Age:[/B] 24
[B]Height:[/B] 6'00"
[B]Weight:[/B] 215lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown	
[B]Skin:[/B] White

[B]Appearance:[/B] Tall and lean rather then muscular Bruck's a trooper to the core. A model soldier, cold and impersonal when he has his 'bucket' on. Outside of active duty his demeanor is friendly and open with the members of his unit. His taste for hand to hand and bladed close combat has left his issued armor with a few cuts and gouges attesting to some close calls. Underneath the armor he still bares the tattooed logo and motto of his former unit across his back, a stormtrooper helmet over crossed bones and the words "All we know is killing and white uniforms - 113th Stormtrooper Battalion."

[B]Background:[/B] Raised by middle class parents on Commenor his life was never exiting enough to qualify for even the most boring of holo-docs. Seeking a change in his life he enlisted in the Imperial Armed Forces when he came of age. He got what he wanted a chance to see the galaxy and find a place to belong, along the way he found that he had a taste for and talent at the martial arts. Spending the last three years with the 113th has allowed him to hone these skills, and they along with a meticulous record full of commendations from superiors got him a transfer to the Krayts where he could put them to good use.
```


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 29, 2005)

Lift is 200kg and Push is 500kg.   
Nice to see another trooper. No mistaking this groups intentions now.   

I can see it now...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Bewildered Planetary Govener: "What? You just want to take coring sample of the geological strata underneath the power plant?"
Rannik: Yessir, the Imperial Surveying Battallion takes it's duties seriously.
Bewildered Planetary Govener: "Sure, okay. I'm always willing to help out the Imperial Surveyors... umm... One question: why do you have stormtroopers with you?
Rannik: Uhh... they... scare the rats away?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 29, 2005)

"Besides, their armor is easy to clean off, and hard to bite through!"

Doghead: AMG has said no Dark Jedi, so that makes that choice easier.  FS is fine, but no Jedi, and no sabers.    For Sri, I'm assuming he doesn't even know he's FS - he just knows that his focusing exercises often make him much more accurate and aware of attacks(Battlemind and Enhance Ability), and strength of will can overcome any minor wounds (Heal Self).  I don't ever see him using the force actively....  Personally, I'd like Devlin to stay with us - we have quickly shifted from officer heavy to officer light (or less), which could be a concern.  

If Rannick stays around, though, that would fix some of it.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 29, 2005)

Doghead:

Before I can post in the IC thread just yet, I'll need to know if you want to keep Devlin around or not. There's no problem at all if you want to keep him around, just need to know one way or the other for the Admiral's next comments. 

And ImperialMilitary:

Overall, Bruck looks good. I haven't had a chance for a detailed look over the stats yet, but a once over looks good. I'll get your Vitality rolled up and a more detailed look done later tonight after I pick up some family from the airport.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 29, 2005)

Doghead, you can also take over Joric if you'd like - he's also an officer, and a bit better with a gun (not much, but...) and has spiffy force powers....


----------



## doghead (Jan 30, 2005)

I do like the force powers. *Sri* would be pretty close to the character I would make as a Stormtrooper. I like the 'mental focus' take on the force skills. But not knowing exactly what they do, its easier to stear clear of them for the moment. 

So unless something else works better for you AMG, I'll stay with Devlin. He also fills the Diplomacy gap.

thotd.


----------



## Veritas (Jan 30, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Lift is 200kg and Push is 500kg.
> Nice to see another trooper. No mistaking this groups intentions now.
> 
> I can see it now...
> ...




LOL. I can actually see myself saying that.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 31, 2005)

Devlin stays, then. 

*ImperialMilitary:*

Vitality for Bruck rolls out to be...27VP. Very nice. Go ahead and edit that the stats and post Bruck in the RG thread.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 31, 2005)

So I see us new folks are on our way in.  

I actually had to look up "Tyracus" to be sure that was Joric.    How many members are in the Krayt Dragons?  Is it a small enough unit that we new folk are known to everyone, and were just not included?  Or is it a large battalion, where we wouldn't have met other than in name?

And when do you want us to start posting?  

In related news, I'm glad for the rebel players they got away, but I was looking forward to seeing them fight it out.  Hopefully our next mission will involve tracking them down.  

Although looking over our group now, and our record, there may be a reason we're named Krayt Dragons - big, destructive, and not too subtle.


----------



## ImperialMilitary (Jan 31, 2005)

Bruck is up, and I know his background seems rather dull. But that's what I was shooting for. Just your average soldier who get's involved in larger then life adventure. Oh and attached is the image I used as the 113th logo for anyone that's interested.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 31, 2005)

The PCs are the only members of the Krayts.  Its a nice small, very(well, supposedly) elite unit.

And as for the Rebels, what happened in this game actually caused me some chaos with that. I had expected you guys to be able to hold them down for a little longer, but the delay that happened made everything go crazy. Keeps me on my toes.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey, we did pretty good, considering.    Maybe Dralon's one of the rebel's alts, eh?

Oh - what rank would Sri be?  He's Imperial Army, so I assume not too high, but he does have 2 ranks in Prof (Officer), for a total of +1!


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 31, 2005)

Following my own post, how sad....

AMG:

[sblock]
Do you mind if I have Sri run in to Archimedes at the targetting range?  It would be kinda cool to introduce him that way, and they could share the common soldier's view of the mission....  If not, just lemme know that.
[/sblock]

Gratitious sblock, or deep seated plotting?  Hmmmm?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 1, 2005)

As for Ranks on the new guys, I'd like to fill in places that we lost out on(sort of). Obviously, no one's going over Rannick for the moment. So here's the new rank structure(based on backgrounds for the two new guys):

-Gair Rannick: Major
-Archimedes Daxson: Captain
-Devlin Tremblane: Second Lieutenant
-Sri Dolgeth: Warrant Officer
-Bruck Dravvad: Warran Officer

That puts our two new guys at the same rank, just one step behind Devlin. 

And DR:[sblock]That's fine.  Sri would know that he's been transfered to the Krayts, though you wouldn't know Archimedes.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2005)

Any suggestions for a decent blaster pistol? Currently sporting the:
*SPORTING BLASTER PISTOL, +0, 3d4, 8m, 20x2*

BTW, whats the Stun DC for the sporting blaster? And whats available in the way of light armour? 

AMG: I think that I'll just progress Devlin as a Noble when the time comes. This should be the easiest. I think that I know which the class skills are. I assume a +1 bab is one its way as well.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 1, 2005)

Are you looking for higher damage?  There's always a straight heavy blaster, which is 3d8 damage, and a higher stun, but less range.  I can find a couple other options tomorrow for ya too.


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah, A little more damage, but better stun damage would be nice. I don't think Devlin is the bloodthirsty type (stomach too weak for it?)

On the other hand, with his low to hit bonus, longer range is going to mean he suffers fewer range penalties. Humm. A couple of options would be great. Thanks DR.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 1, 2005)

What sort of weapon enhancements are available for rifles? If you don't mind my asking?


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 1, 2005)

Doghead: See the IC thread for the weapons.    Here are the relevant stats on them:  

 Imperial Munitions/SoroSuub SC-4 Blaster Pistol
Weapon Type: 	Blaster Pistol 	Cost: 	500
Proficiency Group: 	Blaster Pistols 	Critical: 	20
Damage: 	3d6 	Weight: 	1 Kg
Range Increment: 	12 m 	Type: 	Energy
Fort DC: 	15 	Size: 	Small
Multifire/Autofire: 	M 	Break DC: 	15
Hardness: 	5 	WP: 	2

Special: A tracking device in the grip records when and where this weapon is fired. When in range of the global positioning network, it transmits this information to an Imperial tracking computer.

 SoroSuub ELG-3A
Weapon Type: 	Blaster Pistol 	Cost: 	500
Proficiency Group: 	Blaster Pistols 	Critical: 	20
Damage: 	3d6 	Weight: 	0.5 Kg
Range Increment: 	10 m 	Type: 	Energy
Fort DC: 	17 	Size: 	Small
Multifire/Autofire: 	M 	Break DC: 	15
Hardness: 	4 	WP: 	2

 Merr-Sonn Model 44
Weapon Type: 	Blaster Pistol 	Cost: 	500
Proficiency Group: 	Blaster Pistols 	Critical: 	20
Damage: 	3d6 	Weight: 	1 Kg
Range Increment: 	10 m 	Type: 	Energy
Fort DC: 	15 	Size: 	Small
Multifire/Autofire: 	M 	Break DC: 	14
Hardness: 	5 	WP: 	2



Lobo: For mods, you can have two "personal" mods, which only work for you, and 1 custom mod, which works for anyone.  Each one will cost 1/4 the price of the weapon to add.  It will take a few days - basically, it's a craft check to make an item that costs 150% of the weapon's cost.  You can use the gun as normal until I'm done.

I can put:

Longer range - +1/2 the range, rounded down to the nearest even number (10 becomes 14, 30 becomes 44)
More damage - +1 damage, -1 to hit.
More accuracy - +1 to hit, -1 damage.
Higher threat - +1 to threat range (Only once)
Less weight - reduce the weight by half (Only once)
Less mf penalty - reduce the multifire penalty by 1 (only once)
Less RS penalty - reduce the rapid shot penalty by 1 (only once)
More stun - increase the stun DC by 2
Harden - Increase the hardness by 2 and wound points by 2

This works on Blaster pistols too, and they can have 3 personal and 2 custom.  So a fully mod'ed blaster can be expensive, but can have some impressive stats.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 1, 2005)

I just dragged out my Arms and Equipment guide to explain all that...and then I look and see DR's done it. There's not a thing to add to that. Thanks!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks! Quite handy (and expensive).  I think I might be interested in the +2 Stun DC (anyone) and the reduced RF & MF penalties (personal). That is, if Ankh okay'd it and if I ever had enough money... my rifle is already masterwork +1.


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2005)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Doghead: See the IC thread for the weapons.    Here are the relevant stats on them:
> 
> SoroSuub ELG-3A
> Weapon Type: 	Blaster Pistol 	Cost: 	500
> ...




The ELG-3A seems the go, with increased Stun x2 (personal mod, Stun DC +4). DC 21 should stop most opponents. Increased range (custom mod) will reduce his penalties as well (at range).  +350% or +175 Cr. Sold if AMG agrees, and Sri is willing.

Devlin is going to talk to Rannick about getting access to the armoury for the squad. Seems to me that should cut the cost a bit.    Not sure if this blatent attempt at an in game fiddle will work, but we'll see what AMG says.

I still think some light body armour might be an idea. Devlin really isn't that keen on being shot. A point or two of DR is a comforting thing when you have only 6VP. Blaster proof vest anyone?

A little H2H practice while we are down in the training complex. Devlin punches better than he shoots (but not by much).


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 2, 2005)

I can do that.  And I think getting the equipment definately comes under the "Favor" category, so for nobles, it's a class feature, not an in-game fiddle.  

It will take a bit of time to do, though - It's my craft check * ranks in craft (iirc), and I have to total 750 each time.  I think it'll be a week or so per mod, so it depends on downtime.  I can probably increase that number a bit with some careful choices, though.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 2, 2005)

You could always ask one of the armory techs to AID you. That'd give you a +2 to your check for each of them.    A star destroyer is bound to have at least a squad of these guys on board.


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2005)

You could ask Devlin to help, but that would probably get you a penalty. 

I assume that the upgrades don't need to be done all at once. So one "increase stun" mod would do for a start. If Sri starts charging for the work done, he will soon have enough to retire on.

BTW, AMG. What are we wearing with regards to uniforms? The Stormtroopers are canned, obviously. But SW never really seemed to have much other than the one uniform for all occasions. So Devlin has been running around in his ISB kit I assume. When the thought hit me, the word 'motley' sprang to mind. What would it have been, 5 different uniforms?

So thought the head of the dog, wot we needs is Watkins. Which Watkins depends on what we are asked to next of course.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 2, 2005)

What is Watkins?


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2005)

It would make more sense if you could hear it spoken, and were British.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 2, 2005)

Well, we do have a Rupert or three....

And yeah, a battallion would certainly help.

For uniforms, I figure Sri wears his official Imperial Army uniform any time he's off-duty.  We are a bit of a motley group though - ISB, Imperial Army, COMPNOR....


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 2, 2005)

Let's get Rannick in the room, and finish up this bonding thing, eh?    Time to get crackin'!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 2, 2005)

Yep, its a very motley looking group. Two troopers in standard armor...ISB wears white uniforms in the same design as an officer's uniform. Imperial Army have straight black, though they're likely to wear armor(not trooper armor). COMPNOR probably wears the old olive green, though its not really all that finalized. I'll do what I can to get a few images for you. 

As for modifications on the weapons, no problem. Just make sure to mention what exactly you want to do and I'll work the time factor.


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2005)

White? They'd look like marshmello stormtroopers.

Fine for smoozing in. Not particularly suitable for fighting (unless you are in the snow.)

Watkins is a beer. _Wot we needs is Watkins_ was their slogan, copy, whatever. Heard it once and haven't been able to delete it from the softdrive.

Devlins request is for stun upgrade, stun upgrade, range upgrade, in that order of preference. I suppose once Sri has a list, he can sort the priorities.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 2, 2005)

Indeed.  We'll get a list, then work out the order of creation.

For a blaster, I'd need to hit 750 per mod.  It is check * skill mod.  My skill mod is +6, then +2 for the tools, and a possible +2 synergy bonus for 5 ranks in repair, so +10.  I can take 10 on the roll, so ideally, it's 200 credits per day.  That would be 4 days work per mod.  If I get help, that would be another +4 (if AMG is feeling very generous), so 14*24=576, or 3 days per 2 mods.  One assistant is 12*22, which is 264, or 3 days per mod.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 2, 2005)

Well, you can assume that there will be help...if not from one of the others in the Krayts then from someone aboard the ship. So go ahead and put in the Aid Another. 

The next hyperspace jump is going to be a four day thing, so that's only enough time for one mod to one weapon(well...for one person). So, before I jump things ahead(even though you guys are doing just fine without me, it seems), what modification on who's weapon is going to be attempted?


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 2, 2005)

I'll leave that up to the team.  I think we'd benefit most from bring Devlin's gun up to a better level, since Archimedes is already doing pretty well, but I'll work on anyone's gun.  

The other option is for AMG to actually roll it, but we'd need to roll a 19 or 20 every day to get 2 of them done.  

So if one person helps, then we're looking at one mod.  If we can get 2 helpers, and get a +4 mod, then in 3 days I could get 2 done, but I don't think I could pull that off.  So....


----------



## doghead (Feb 3, 2005)

A SW Uniforms page (descriptions, some images). Not official.

http://theforce.net/swtc/insignia/uniforms.html


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 3, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> A SW Uniforms page (descriptions, some images). Not official.
> 
> http://theforce.net/swtc/insignia/uniforms.html



 Saves me uploading a few pictures. Here's some notes:

The Army uniform that we're looking at isn't even visible. Its likely to look just like the AT-ST pilot's uniform without the helmet. We've never actually seen any Army troopers beyond pilots in the movies, but they do exist.

Beyond that, the rest of are easily visible in the correct spots(though the unarmored Stormtrooper Officer isn't the right guy...the shot is a Navy Commander)


----------



## DralonXitz (Feb 3, 2005)

That is so cold, you sent me to Coruscant, what an unfitting end for my character, bah.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 3, 2005)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> That is so cold, you sent me to Coruscant, what an unfitting end for my character, bah.



 Well, Vader's the one to do on the spot removal of life, not other Imperials.



			
				dead_radish said:
			
		

> The other option is for AMG to actually roll it, but we'd need to roll a 19 or 20 every day to get 2 of them done.




I WILL be rolling it. So...what exactly are you going to be upgrading? Just need this before we can move ahead to the next mission.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 3, 2005)

I was thinking I'd take 10, just to make it easier.  But rolling works just fine.     I will take 10 on the last check, though, to be sure it works, because all you need is a 15 to succeed.

I'm going to make an executive decision, and say I'm adding +2 stun DC to Devlin's blaster.l


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 3, 2005)

A wise decision. My weapon is already 'nice'.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay...first, I'm assuming this is just a customized mod instead of personalized. Devlin has the money to pay for the 750cr cost, so that's covered and drops his credits to
1140cr.

We'll assume taking 10 to make things easer, which means Sri completes the modifications without trouble. So, Devlin's blaster's stun DC is now +2 more.

doghead: Edit those changes into Devlin's stats. Best way to do that is, obviously, copy and pasting his stats into a new post at the end of the Rogue's Gallery thread. And while your at it...add in the XP for the last mission.

On that note, XP for last mission:

-Archimedes, Devlin, and Rannick: 800XP each


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 4, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> On that note, XP for last mission:
> 
> -Archimedes, Devlin, and Rannick: 800XP each




In the immortal words of The Nameless One: "*I feel stronger.*"


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 4, 2005)

OOOoooh.  Does that mean we should kill you, to see what you'll remember?

Gehods, I love that game.

And to answer the OOC question in the IC thread: Head 'em up, move 'em out.


----------



## doghead (Feb 6, 2005)

Devlin is going to pull out his old 'basic' training kit. If he doesn't have it (which is more than likely), he's going to russle up something nondescript, with just a discrete ISB badge. Although waiting to see what's coming up before making any final descision.

Oh yeah. One last question. Armour. What are the options (and stats) in the 'light' catagory? Thanks.

I'll get a new character sheet up in the rg asap.

thotd


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 7, 2005)

For light, you've got DR 1-3, with armor check penalties from 1-3 (iirc) and max dex around +4.

I'm sure AMG has the specifics handy, but that's the general info.

And I'm getting the idea we're ready to move on to the mission?

You do know, AMG, I'm doing my darnedest to restrain myself from posting "Man, we ain't found @$@*!" at some point in this thread, right?  

Random bit of trivia: That scene is cut out of the network version of Spaceballs.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 11, 2005)

A note on Rations. Stormtrooper rations are probably the worst tasting thing in the galaxy. Its likely that durasteel tastes better. For obvious reasons, they aren't exactly very popular yet somehow they are continually being made and even eaten.


----------



## Veritas (Feb 12, 2005)

In my own now-ended game, one of the players used to make up flavors for ration bars... like banana-beef... =P


----------



## Veritas (Mar 6, 2005)

Oh, btw, I haven't given up on Rannick. I was just kidding about the "nice knowing you" heh. 

However, I wouldn't put it past a rebel to put a shot in him to finish him off... gotta be careful when he's conscious again. I tell yah, I'm sure glad I spent that feat on Toughness. hehe.


----------



## ImperialMilitary (May 11, 2005)

I would like to apologize for my extended absence. It's been a very rough month for me. My best friend since high school and roommate of two years up and moved back to Missouri. Leaving me holding the bag of having to scramble to cover his half of the rent in two days, in addition to having to reset up all of our utilities in my own name and finding another roommate. Thankfully things have calmed back down, I've stopped working every minute of overtime I could grab, leaving me exhausted and taking me away from the computer. And I'm over the down period of losing a friend of ten years. (Which also robbed me of the urge to do anything fun.) I have a new roommate, well two of them really. (They're a couple, and friends from work) We get along famously and all should be well from here on out. I do feel guilty for being absent so long and I throw myself on the mercy of the GM and other players and I would like to rejoin the game. But if it's too little to late I understand and I thank you for the fun that it was.


----------



## doghead (May 11, 2005)

*Make him walk the plank!*​


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 11, 2005)

To the plank with him!

...and off to make an IC post when he falls off! 

Life happens. I'd love to keep you as Bruck if you can, so jump right in again. A warning to everyone on my end of things, I'm currently adjusting to a new schedule(due to taking some Summer classes), so this week is a bit unpredictable for how much time I've got. Should be into a more stable schedule in the next couple of days, though.


----------



## doghead (May 11, 2005)

*duh* I forgot to say what I was originally going to before I saw IM's confession. But from this corner, been there, done that myself, so I won't be calling the kettle black. What I have also learnt is that an awful lot of others have been as well; most people will give you whatever time you need if you need it.

And now back to our regularly scheduled broadcast ....

AMG - the ic thread is almost up to 500 posts. Time to start a new one soon? At one point BS was dropping in on the longer threads and asking people to wind them up. Not sure why, but does seem like the longer threads are slower to load.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 11, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> AMG - the ic thread is almost up to 500 posts. Time to start a new one soon? At one point BS was dropping in on the longer threads and asking people to wind them up. Not sure why, but does seem like the longer threads are slower to load.




Nah, we'll keep it going. My KotOR game has nearly 700 posts and BS is IN the game. So, until he starts bugging me about new threads, we'll just keep to the one we've got.


----------



## dead_radish (May 11, 2005)

IM: No worries from me.  Glad you got it worked out - I've had friends go through the "Whoops, I'm moving" thing too, and it sucked.


----------



## Veritas (Jun 20, 2005)

It's been over two weeks since the last posts. Does everyone just have exams and such, or is the game over?


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm still here, I'm just in reaction mode due to volume of other stuff.  Any time something comes up on my subscribed list, I read it, but I don't have spare cycles to search out stalled stuff, see?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 22, 2005)

We're not dead, I've just been swamped. I'll have a post up later today, but then I'm going to be gone until next Wednesday, again.

Also, I believe we lost Lobo Lurker a week or so back, so we may need to pick up a new player. That always breathes a bit of extra life into a game, also.


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2005)

Here, kind of. Its been a week since I could last log in! A bit snowed under as well.

Hopefully things will slow down (so I can get up to speed again) a bit over the next month.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jul 22, 2005)

doghead bites the bullet.


----------



## Veritas (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to follow suit with doghead. It's been almost a month of inactivity for this game, and as of tomorrow my internet access is being cancelled due to me moving to the US.
I'll have my new internet up and running as of next week, however I told myself that I was going to give the game exactly 1 month to become active again, afterwhich I'd just post that I was resigning.

Since I won't actually be online on the 29th, I'm going to go a few days early. So, it's been fun playing Rannick as the Imperial Poster-boy... it'd be cool to continue, but I don't see that happening. So, take care. If any of you want to game again, just throw me an email (haven't the spare money now to subscribe to the forum, so PMs are out). 

Take care.
Mjr Gair Rannick, out.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 26, 2005)

Well, I didn't post here because I made this post. Probably should have linked to it, though. Sorry about that guys.

It was fun.


----------

